# Why does my tortoise keep sleeping and is inactive?



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

He has been cold(ish) and a bit tired. He is more active now because I let him sleep. He is like me lazy aha. But any advice?


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 16, 2018)

Judging from your avatar, it appears you have a Russian tort. How old is it? Can you describe its enclosure and diet?


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> Judging from your avatar, it appears you have a Russian tort. How old is it? Can you describe its enclosure and diet?


He is about 6/7 and his diet is mainly store bought salad and some veggies/fruit. Now his enclosure is down below in photos


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Max is a bit more happier now. =D 


But he does weird clicking sounds?


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

P.s I'm saving for this tank at christmas 
http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...lxyL8Y1KNC6OUnHeXxxoCCZYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi 

It seems like you have received outdated information about the care of your tort and there are changes that you need to make to help your tort be happy and healthy. You have come to the right place 

We have care guides here written by species experts working hard to correct the outdated Information widely available on the internet and from pet stores and, sadly, from some breeders and vets too.

I suggest you give these a read and compare them with your setup. Of immediate concern to me are:

- The substrate is too dry. This needs to be an earthy type that hold water. Fine grade orchid bark or coco coir can be bought from a garden store (much cheaper not to buy them from a pet shop) and mixed with water until they are evenly damp throughout. Substrate needs to be around 4" (10cm) deep

- The UVB bulb is the coiled type that hurts tortoise eyes (this could be the cause of inactivity - the tort is hiding). Use a Mercury Vapour Bulb (MVB) for basking, or a tube UVB

- The basking bulb must hand vertically, not be at an angle. The temperature directly underneath it must be 95-100F (35-37C) 

- The water bowl is not suitable for tort use; it is hard for them to use and is a tipping hazard. A terracotta plant saucer sunk into the substrate allows your tort to climb in it and rink or self soak.

- A piece of flat rock or slate, or even the rough side of a wall tile makes a good food plate that helps to keep tort's beak in shape by abrading it as your tort eats.

- Your vivarium is too small for anything other than the smallest tort - ie a hatchling or baby. Can we see a picture of your tort?

Beginner Mistakes
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Russian Tortoise care
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

Care of baby Russians
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/b...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Hi
> 
> It seems like you have received outdated information about the care of your tort and there are changes that you need to make to help your tort be happy and healthy. You have come to the right place
> 
> ...


Sure and thanks for the advice!


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Hi
> 
> It seems like you have received outdated information about the care of your tort and there are changes that you need to make to help your tort be happy and healthy. You have come to the right place
> 
> ...


 here is a pic


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm trying to get a better enclosure. Like this: 
http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...lxyL8Y1KNC6OUnHeXxxoCCZYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I'm trying to get a better enclosure. Like this:
> http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...lxyL8Y1KNC6OUnHeXxxoCCZYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Hi 

Forget that tank. It is no good. It is far too small for a grown Russian and won't hold the humidity for an older animal.

Your existing vivarium is better for the baby I suspect you have. Get that set up properly as per the baby Russian thread that I linked and your tort will be much healthier and happier

When your tort is older it will need a much bigger space - 4'x8' minimum (1.5 x 2.2 metres)

Russians are very active tortoises and need lots of space


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 16, 2018)

Since your tortoise is an adult, he already needs the minimum of 8x4 feet. What you have him in is way, way too small.

Could we see his head from a side view?


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

I need help he suddenly had scratches on his beak which was confusing because I only noticed them.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

I need advice


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Oops my hair way on his face a little bit.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Head from side view photo:


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 16, 2018)

I can’t really tell, but it looks like his beak might be overgrown. Could you get one straight from the side and not at an angle? You may have to hold him up to take the picture.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

He is currently sleeping but I will wake him up soon, but what is a over grown beak


TechnoCheese said:


> I can’t really tell, but it looks like his beak might be overgrown. Could you get one straight from the side and not at an angle? You may have to hold him up to take the picture.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Sleepy woke up aha. 
He closed his eyes for the photo but I think he was uncomfortable with me holding him up for so long.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> He is currently sleeping but I will wake him up soon, but what is a over grown beak



It when their beak is too long, usually from eating the wrong foods(grocery store foods)that are too soft and don’t have enough fiber. That causes the beak to become overgrown, because it doesn’t have anything tough to file against.
Here’s what a normal beak should look like-


And here’s an overgrown one-


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

He won't hold still


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Oh...


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Do pet shops give wrong advice? When I got max (with my mum) the shop owner said the bowl was correct (which it is not)


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> Do pet shops give wrong advice? When I got max (with my mum) the shop owner said the bowl was correct (which it is not)



Absolutely. Literally everything they gave you was incorrect, and I mean everything. You’re basically gonna have to throw away your whole enclosure and everything in it, and buy everything, from the correct enclosure(which you have to build) to the right fixtures.

Pet stores are notorious for their bad advice, which is why you should always do research beforehand.

Be sure to give these a read, if you haven’t already.
Russian Tortoise Care Sheet https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Russian-Tortoise-Care-Sheet.80698/

Beginner Mistakes https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

What if you don't have a high budget? =\


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm trying to save money for his new vivarium. So like christmas money.


----------



## Minority2 (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I'm trying to save money for his new vivarium. So like christmas money.



You have what looks like a "wild caught" adult tortoise with an overgrown beak. This tortoise may also require a vet checkup. Tell your parents that the equipment and enclosure (tortoise table/box) you all bought from the pet shop owners are unsafe and too small for the adult tortoise to live in. Make sure your parents also read the links provided by TechnoCheese. Tortoises typically bought from pet shops are often sick and or dehydrated because of the bad housing and dietary practices used. 

The picture with your enclosure did not show any hides. Tortoises need shade. Multiple hides are recommended in both indoor and outdoor enclosures. A flower pot or a simple cardboard box works.


----------



## Big Charlie (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I'm trying to save money for his new vivarium. So like christmas money.


You don't need to waste your money on a vivarium. There are cheaper, better alternatives, like a large plastic storage box. Some people use plastic Christmas tree boxes because they are big.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> You have what looks like a "wild caught" adult tortoise with an overgrown beak. This tortoise may also require a vet checkup. Tell your parents that the equipment and enclosure (tortoise table/box) you all bought from the pet shop owners are unsafe and too small for the adult tortoise to live in. Make sure your parents also read the links provided by TechnoCheese. Tortoises typically bought from pet shops are often sick and or dehydrated because of the bad housing and dietary practices used.
> 
> The picture with your enclosure did not show any hides. Tortoises need shade. Multiple hides are recommended in both indoor and outdoor enclosures. A flower pot or a simple cardboard box works.


Thank you
Currently I'm trying to save for a better enclosure for him. I'll try save my pocket money for some little things in the time I'm waiting for a new enclosure. My worrying has got so bad I've lost sleep. I hope I can give him better years then his start.

This following is my worries

1. Skin peeling off
2. Scars of some sort 
3. Coldness


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> You don't need to waste your money on a vivarium. There are cheaper, better alternatives, like a large plastic storage box. Some people use plastic Christmas tree boxes because they are big.


Really? OH MY THANK YOU. Literally that will save a lot of money.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

My mum bought max from a pet shop so how cab he be wild by the way??


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

All this worrying had made me generally upset because I feel hopeless when I see Max sad in his tiny home.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Big Charlie (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> My mum bought max from a pet shop so how cab he be wild by the way??


Pet stores sometimes sell wild caught tortoises rather than bred ones.


----------



## Big Charlie (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> Thank you
> Currently I'm trying to save for a better enclosure for him. I'll try save my pocket money for some little things in the time I'm waiting for a new enclosure. My worrying has got so bad I've lost sleep. I hope I can give him better years then his start.
> 
> This following is my worries
> ...


Tortoises are cold because they are cold-blooded. They are the same temperature as their surroundings. If he feels cold to you, then maybe you aren't providing enough heat.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> My mum bought max from a pet shop so how cab he be wild by the way??


Which country are you in? Wild-caught Russians are sold by pet stores in the USA. In the UK this is not legal and your tort will be captive bred.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Which country are you in? Wild-caught Russians are sold by pet stores in the USA. In the UK this is not legal and your tort will be captive bred.


I live in the Uk.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> Tortoises are cold because they are cold-blooded. They are the same temperature as their surroundings. If he feels cold to you, then maybe you aren't providing enough heat.


Should I try turning up the room temp as well?


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Me and my mum has tried booking Max in for a vet. So hopefully they can help sort his beak out. Just have to wait for the vet to ring my mum.


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi there! You came to the right place to get help for your little guy, so that's good news! Stick with us and take the advice here, it's good advice, I can assure you. Read the care sheets for that type of tortoise, keep him at warmer temperatures and the correct humidity level and give him the right kinds of food. The vet visit would be awesome if you can manage to get him to a good reptile vet too. All the very best and THANK YOU for caring!


----------



## Minority2 (Aug 16, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Which country are you in? Wild-caught Russians are sold by pet stores in the USA. In the UK this is not legal and your tort will be captive bred.



That depends. Tortoise/exotic pet smuggling is a very lucrative trade; especially in certain parts of the world that do have specific import bans. Suppliers can provide fake paperwork and easily disappear within a moments notice, only to remake a similar operation in matter of days. Profit margins are far too high for pet shop owners to ignore.

I am not condoning people from buying wild caught tortoises. I just don't want unsuspecting buyers to pay average captive breeder prices for a wild caught tortoise that was poorly cared for.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

TammyJ said:


> Hi there! You came to the right place to get help for your little guy, so that's good news! Stick with us and take the advice here, it's good advice, I can assure you. Read the care sheets for that type of tortoise, keep him at warmer temperatures and the correct humidity level and give him the right kinds of food. The vet visit would be awesome if you can manage to get him to a good reptile vet too. All the very best and THANK YOU for caring!


My mum and I are saving for a better vividarium so he can explore more and live healthy and happy.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> That depends. Tortoise/exotic pet smuggling is a very lucrative trade; especially in certain parts of the world that do have specific import bans. Suppliers can provide fake paperwork and easily disappear within a moments notice, only to remake a similar operation in matter of days. Profit margins are far too high for pet shop owners to ignore.
> 
> I am not condoning people from buying wild caught tortoises. I just don't want unsuspecting buyers to pay average captive breeder prices for a wild caught tortoise that was poorly cared for.


How can you tell which are wild?


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> How can you tell which are wild?



Wild caught have rougher shells and looked more scratched. Russians are scruffy looking anyway. 

In the UK it has been illegal to import since CITES laws were enacted decades ago. This is very tightly policed and no pet store would sell wild caught animals. 

My Greek, Joe, was a wild import, but he was bought in 1970. Torts like him cannot legally be sold as they don’t have the captive bred paperwork; they can only ever be given away. 

Your tort is still growing. The pale lines between the scutes (shell plates) are pale because of new growth. The shell will darken in time.


----------



## Minority2 (Aug 16, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Wild caught have rougher shells and looked more scratched. Russians are scruffy looking anyway.
> 
> In the UK it has been illegal to import since CITES laws were enacted decades ago. This is very tightly policed and no pet store would sell wild caught animals.
> 
> ...



If I understand correct, certain species of tortoise do not require certificates to be bought or sold in the UK and other EU member states. 

Horsefield is among the list of species that do not require a certificate. I don't live in the UK so I can't say this for certain. I do however, believe the original poster's tortoise is most likely a wild caught and is at least several years old.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

T


JoesMum said:


> Wild caught have rougher shells and looked more scratched. Russians are scruffy looking anyway.
> 
> In the UK it has been illegal to import since CITES laws were enacted decades ago. This is very tightly policed and no pet store would sell wild caught animals.
> 
> ...


Thank you. But why is my tortoise so active at night. I'm tired and he wants to play. I brought him out of his cage almost all day.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> If I understand correct, certain species of tortoise do not require certificates to be bought or sold in the UK and other EU member states.
> 
> Horsefield is among the list of species that do not require a certificate. I don't live in the UK so I can't say this for certain. I do however, believe the original poster's tortoise is most likely a wild caught and is at least several years old.


Max is 7.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> T
> 
> Thank you. But why is my tortoise so active at night. I'm tired and he wants to play. I brought him out of his cage almost all day.



Your tort should not be brought out of his enclosure. They don’t play. They are solitary creatures that spend their days eating, basking and sleeping. They are not cuddly pets like dogs, they are healthy and happy in an enclosure with all 4 feet on the floor. 

They need complete darkness at night. The lights go off and the enclosure can be allowed to cool to room temperature. 

Unfortunately, the hot summer we have had has meant they have become less active by day and more active when temperatures drop. The weather change should have sorted that by now. 

Your tort needs a large enclosure that he can roam and that he stays in. Letting Russians know there is a world outside is bad news and they will always want to get to it. 

Your tort is at risk of escape, or worse still being stepped on if it roams your home and it is away from the heat and humidity it needs to be healthy. 

At age 7, your tort is big enough to have an enclosure in your garden in the summer months. There are plenty of examples in our enclosures forum


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 16, 2018)

Can I also suggest you get your Mum to read these threads we linked earlier so she understands too. 

Beginner Mistakes 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Russian Tortoise Care
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Can I also suggest you get your Mum to read these threads we linked earlier so she understands too.
> 
> Beginner Mistakes
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
> ...


I never knew that they had to be alone. And sure I'll get my mum read them when she wakes up.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Your tort should not be brought out of his enclosure. They don’t play. They are solitary creatures that spend their days eating, basking and sleeping. They are not cuddly pets like dogs, they are healthy and happy in an enclosure with all 4 feet on the floor.
> 
> They need complete darkness at night. The lights go off and the enclosure can be allowed to cool to room temperature.
> 
> ...


What about the youtube channels who hold turtles up for vids?


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

But I see people playing with their tortoises and he seems happy. I let him out so often because I'm trying to let him explore more then what he can in his cage. Since it's small and. I'm waiting for a new one.


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> What about the youtube channels who hold turtles up for vids?


Did you read the threads that were posted?

His eyes looked enflamed and that could be from the bulb you are using? Did you turn off the coil bulb?

What is the temperature under the basking bulb?

Did you change the substrate yet? Use orchid bark or coco coir. Don't use the Pets At Home stuff with the limestone bits in it.

Don't "worry" about him. Fix the things that need fixing.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Plus I make SURE no one will hurt him. I may be younger but I'm not stupid


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> But I see people playing with their tortoises and he seems happy. I let him out so often because I'm trying to let him explore more then what he can in his cage. Since it's small and. I'm waiting for a new one.



Believe me, he would much rather have a big enough enclosure. They are solitary animals, and don’t need to be “played with” like a dog.

Keep in mind that he needs a minimum enclosure size of 8x4 feet.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

I'll


Tom said:


> Did you read the threads that were posted?
> 
> His eyes looked enflamed and that could be from the bulb you are using? Did you turn off the coil bulb?
> 
> ...


Where is good places in england if I cannot trust petsathome.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Believe me, he would much rather have a big enough enclosure. They are solitary animals, and don’t need to be “played with” like a dog.
> 
> Keep in mind that he needs a minimum enclosure size of 8x4 feet.


That's why I'm trying to get a better temp home for when he gets a bigger home.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I'll
> 
> Where is good places in england if I cannot trust petsathome.



You can still buy from pets at home, you just have to buy the right things.


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I'll
> 
> Where is good places in england if I cannot trust petsathome.


Read the linked threads. It specifically says to avoid pet stores and buy most of your tortoise supplies at hardware or department stores.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Like Bnq?


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

BNQ*


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> Plus I make SURE no one will hurt him. I may be younger but I'm not stupid


No one thinks you are stupid. The problem is that every time someone lets their tortoise run loose in the house and it gets sick, injured, impacted or killed, every one of them says they were supervising closely and they were sure it was safe. Many times people get mad when we tell them this and they say how sure they are that it is safe and that they are not stupid. The problem is that it is an accident waiting to happen and it shouldn't be done. Leave the tortoise in the enclosure and make the enclosure large enough and correct to meet all of your tortoises needs.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> Like Bnq?



Yes, that’ll work. I’ll compile a list of things you’ll need.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

And how much is it going to cost? I only got max when I was like 9. I didn't even know what they was until I got him. That's why I camr here to give him a better life.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Came* Anf my step mum works at BnQ so I get a discount. =]


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> Came* Anf my step mum works at BnQ so I get a discount. =]



I’m looking into what they have, but I don’t see anything you can use. Are there any other hardware stores near you?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> And how much is it going to cost? I only got max when I was like 9. I didn't even know what they was until I got him. That's why I camr here to give him a better life.



I’ll warn you now, it’s going to be pretty expensive.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

And*


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Hmph... I can save my pocket money. I get ten pounds every week. How long til I have enough?


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

There is a few but they are like BnQ. What about the plant area in BnQ?


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 16, 2018)

To make a proper size tortoise table get an old bookcase and knock the shelves out - you will get one very cheaply from Gumtree or free from Freegle or Freecycle. 

Line it with pond liner, a shower curtain or heavy duty plastic and then put in the substrate

You can use your existing basking lamp. Buy coco coir from B&Q


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 16, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> There is a few but they are like BnQ. What about the plant area in BnQ?



I can’t seem to find anything besides fertilizers, and you definitely can’t use those for substrate.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 16, 2018)

I live in America, so I’m definitely a stranger to this store. I’ll keep looking around.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 16, 2018)

Alright, I just figured out their website. It looks like you can get most things here, let me put together a list


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

I don't knkw what coco coir looks like


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

:]


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 16, 2018)

I know nothing about plants. I never knew looking after tortoises could be so hard. Hard but worth it. 

:]


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 17, 2018)

I still can’t figure out anything about this place. The only two things I could find were these-


A food and water bowl, and two flower pots to use as hides.

I also saw that they have some large plastic buckets/tubs. Get one or two of the biggest ones you can find, with the lids. If you connect two, you can have an even bigger enclosure.

I can’t find any substrates there, but if you go there to look, look for things labeled as coco coir, peat moss, orchid bark, or cypress mulch. Make sure that they’re organic.

It’s really late and I have to wake up early tomorrow, so I have to call it a night. I can definitely help you tomorrow, though.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 17, 2018)

Thank you so much for the help I mean it. I'll ask my step mum and my dad to go to B&Q with me. My mum voulenteers at this charity shop which might sell large bookcases.


Thank you so much everyone.

Max's owner =]


----------



## Minority2 (Aug 17, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> Thank you so much for the help I mean it. I'll ask my step mum and my dad to go to B&Q with me. My mum voulenteers at this charity shop which might sell large bookcases.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone.
> ...



Tortoises are very expensive pets. They require specific temperatures and large spaces to thrive. Tortoise also live incredible long if they're correctly cared for. 

Find a bookcase that is at least 180-240 (L) x 75-90 (W) cm. Make sure to carefully read the links provided in this thread so you and your family knows what types of foods your tortoise can eat mainly, moderately, and sparingly.

You're going to need additional, better light fixtures in the future. For now focus on getting and setting up the new enclosure.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm trying to sort it out but the main issue is money. My mum is on benefits so that means money is a big issue. The closest date I can make him a better enclosure is on the weekends when I get my pocket money. The wait for him having a better life will be long but worth it.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 17, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I'm trying to sort it out but the main issue is money. My mum is on benefits so that means money is a big issue. The closest date I can make him a better enclosure is on the weekends when I get my pocket money. The wait for him having a better life will be long but worth it.



Best of luck, bud!


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 17, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> Best of luck, bud!


Awe thanks. =]


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 17, 2018)

UPDATE ON MAX: 1) Found an empty plant pot (plastic). Washed it out and put it in as a shelter. =]
2) Found one of my fave plastic froggy toys. Took broken squeaky out and put it in his cage (perhaps he'll like it?) I want him to like the toy as much as I like it. =]


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 17, 2018)

I'll post updates on him when anything new/good happens. =]


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 17, 2018)

HUGE UPDATE!
1) Max has got a cuttlefish for gnawing on.
2) Max has proper tortoise hard food!!! 
3) MY MUM BOUGHT A LARGE BOOKSHELF! Time for some DIY ;]


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 17, 2018)

For more information just message me.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 17, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> HUGE UPDATE!
> 1) Max has got a cuttlefish for gnawing on.
> 2) Max has proper tortoise hard food!!!
> 3) MY MUM BOUGHT A LARGE BOOKSHELF! Time for some DIY ;]



WooHoo! Now the fun begins....


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 17, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> WooHoo! Now the fun begins....


I've got a BUNCH of ideas. A lot to do with arts and crafts. I can decorate the sides with paint and the insides can have these beautiful plants with his home environment. And I'll add climbing points and so much more of what I can think!!! Just need to start with the foundation... Then I can get onto icing and decoration. I like baking. =]


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 17, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I've got a BUNCH of ideas. A lot to do with arts and crafts. I can decorate the sides with paint and the insides can have these beautiful plants with his home environment. And I'll add climbing points and so much more of what I can think!!! Just need to start with the foundation... Then I can get onto icing and decoration. I like baking. =]



I'm in the middle of building an outdoor enclosure for mine. Having to relearn everything I forgot in geometry class. lol


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 17, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> I'm in the middle of building an outdoor enclosure for mine. Having to relearn everything I forgot in geometry class. lol


Maths is hard... >...< Luckily I have a lot of people who might be able to help. =]


----------



## Tortface (Aug 17, 2018)

Just an FYI..i hav one of my RT’s beak trimmed at vet, they use a dremmel tool...doesn’t hurt them and he eats so much better after...my other torts beak is always fine, but the one seems to need a trim every few months


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 17, 2018)

Tortface said:


> Just an FYI..i hav one of my RT’s beak trimmed at vet, they use a dremmel tool...doesn’t hurt them and he eats so much better after...my other torts beak is always fine, but the one seems to need a trim every few months


I was worrying it will hurt my baby. Thank you for confirming that. ;o;


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 18, 2018)

UPDATE) 1) I got max medium sized and small sized bowls for water/food.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 18, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> I'm in the middle of building an outdoor enclosure for mine. Having to relearn everything I forgot in geometry class. lol


I have a few questions.. 
1) Why do I have second thoughts on owning Max, I generally love him. I think I believe he deserves better. I'm a terrible owner. :[
2) Are these thoughts serious, or do everyone have them.
3) I got max when I was 9, was I too young?
4) Will I grow to become more confident/secure with Max when I'm older?
5) Can I actually own Max, do he deserve someone better.
6) If I try and put effort into making him happy and healthy am I going into the steps of a good owner?
7) Am I overthinking this.
8) Can hormones affect my views on animals/hobbies.
9) If I generally love my animals like children should I keep them.
10) If I want to keep them, can I without it being counted as an animal abuse situation because I DO NOT HURT ANY OF MY ANIMALS. I prefer the "Treat Training" then any other kind.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 18, 2018)

But I don't really think these are second thoughts. I <3 my pets and I enjoy dreaming of my future with them. Does that mean I'm not having second thoughts? I just want the best for Max and Diesel my dog,


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 18, 2018)

I do want to *keep *him though. <3


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 18, 2018)

Max and Diesel is who I mean by the way.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 18, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I have a few questions..



*1) Why do I have second thoughts on owning Max, I generally love him. I think I believe he deserves better. I'm a terrible owner. :[*
Why do you feel he deserves better? Are you unable to give him the care and attention he needs?
*2) Are these thoughts serious, or do everyone have them.*
Completely normal. I had them too.
*3) I got max when I was 9, was I too young?*
I was the same age when I started.
*4) Will I grow to become more confident/secure with Max when I'm older?*
Only time will tell, I suppose.
*5) Can I actually own Max, do he deserve someone better.*
See question # 1.
*6) If I try and put effort into making him happy and healthy am I going into the steps of a good owner?*
Without a doubt. Indeed. Absolutely.
*7) Am I overthinking this.*
If they are genuine concerns you're having, then my philosophy is: "better to overthink than not think at all".
*8) Can hormones affect my views on animals/hobbies.*
Hormones can affect just about everything in life, be it good or bad.
*9) If I generally love my animals like children should I keep them.*
Love is one step. Caring for someone or something goes way past an emotional state though. Question is... are you committed enough to give it the care and attention it needs?
*10) If I want to keep them, can I without it being counted as an animal abuse situation because I DO NOT HURT ANY OF MY ANIMALS. I prefer the "Treat Training" then any other kind.*
Ok... you'll have to explain what you mean by that one. Abuse comes in many forms. Which form are you referring to?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 18, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I have a few questions..
> 1) Why do I have second thoughts on owning Max, I generally love him. I think I believe he deserves better. I'm a terrible owner. :[
> 2) Are these thoughts serious, or do everyone have them.
> 3) I got max when I was 9, was I too young?
> ...



1/2- the second thoughts are pretty normal. There was a period where I had them about my tortoise, because I knew I wasn’t taking care of him right. I ended up getting active on tortoise forum again, and that pulled me out of that phase.

You’re definitely not a bad owner, because you’re trying to get help. Bad owners are people that know things are wrong, but choose not to do anything about it. Good owners do what they can to let their tortoise have a better life, and you’re doing just that.

3- It depends. I would say you were too young, but that doesn’t really mean anything. I was definitely too young(12) when I got my tort, but I managed to get his care together after a while, just like you’re doing.

4- very likely, yes.

5-as long as you can continue to care for him, he should definitely stay with you. If you had absolutely no way to change things, I would recommend rehoming him, but that doesn’t seem to be the case.

6- yes.

7- definitely lol

8- probably? I dunno

9- as long as you can properly are for them, you can keep them.

10- as long as you are properly caring for them, it is not considered animal abuse.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 18, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> 1/2- the second thoughts are pretty normal. There was a period where I had them about my tortoise, because I knew I wasn’t taking care of him right. I ended up getting active on tortoise forum again, and that pulled me out of that phase.
> 
> You’re definitely not a bad owner, because you’re trying to get help. Bad owners are people that know things are wrong, but choose not to do anything about it. Good owners do what they can to let their tortoise have a better life, and you’re doing just that.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice. Glad I'm not alone. :]


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 18, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> *1) Why do I have second thoughts on owning Max, I generally love him. I think I believe he deserves better. I'm a terrible owner. :[*
> Why do you feel he deserves better? Are you unable to give him the care and attention he needs?
> *2) Are these thoughts serious, or do everyone have them.*
> Completely normal. I had them too.
> ...


Answer to 9| I do see a future with Max when I'm older.
Answer to 10| By abuse I meant like emotional abuse to him. Sometimes I have emotional states where I can just cry since I feel like such a bad owner. That is why I ask so many questions. I am feeling better but it is an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 18, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> 1/2- the second thoughts are pretty normal. There was a period where I had them about my tortoise, because I knew I wasn’t taking care of him right. I ended up getting active on tortoise forum again, and that pulled me out of that phase.
> 
> You’re definitely not a bad owner, because you’re trying to get help. Bad owners are people that know things are wrong, but choose not to do anything about it. Good owners do what they can to let their tortoise have a better life, and you’re doing just that.
> 
> ...


By the way I have so much time for my pets. I doubt I would struggle with providing for them. =]


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 18, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> *1) Why do I have second thoughts on owning Max, I generally love him. I think I believe he deserves better. I'm a terrible owner. :[*
> Why do you feel he deserves better? Are you unable to give him the care and attention he needs?
> *2) Are these thoughts serious, or do everyone have them.*
> Completely normal. I had them too.
> ...


I am able to give him care and attention. I am still a kid which means I got a load of time on my hands. I just worry am I doing the correct thing because I want him and my dog to have the best of the best. Today I got him a food bowl and water bowl and my dog some dog treats with my pocket money. =]

I felt proud of spending my money on something responsible. =]


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 18, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I am able to give him care and attention. I am still a kid which means I got a load of time on my hands. I just worry am I doing the correct thing because I want him and my dog to have the best of the best. Today I got him a food bowl and water bowl and my dog some dog treats with my pocket money. =]
> 
> I felt proud of spending my money on something responsible. =]


Well teen heh.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 18, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> Well teen heh.


You sound very mature and responsible. I'm sure your tort is happy and your parents are very proud of you.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 19, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> You sound very mature and responsible. I'm sure your tort is happy and your parents are very proud of you.


Thank you I'm trying to be more pet-wise.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm thinking about the possibilities of owning a fancy pigeon. I know it's a crazy idea and I won't own one before I sort Max out but they look soooo cute. If it's a bad idea just message me  also I'm feeling weird. Like crazy, maybe because of my struggle to sleep. I feel drunk (I HAD NO ALCOHOL BY THE WAY)
and just loopy.


----------



## Tortface (Aug 20, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I was worrying it will hurt my baby. Thank you for confirming that. ;o;


I have seen online where some people show using like a toenail clipper..looked awful..just confirm w ur vet how they do it...i know how you feel, dont want them to hurt!!!!


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 20, 2018)

Tortface said:


> I have seen online where some people show using like a toenail clipper..looked awful..just confirm w ur vet how they do it...i know how you feel, dont want them to hurt!!!!


The bad thing is there aren't many reptile vets near me. Mainly dog/cat/small mammal vets.


----------



## Tortface (Aug 21, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> The bad thing is there aren't many reptile vets near me. Mainly dog/cat/small mammal vets.


I know what you mean, none here either...this is a dog/cat vet n when i called they said they’re able to do the beak trim..hope same by you. I asked at the pet store that sells reptiles..torts, snakes etc and they gave me nane of vet they use but he is really far from my home...maybe you could try that.


----------



## Tortface (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Tortface (Aug 21, 2018)

My lil’ guy


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 21, 2018)

Tortface said:


> View attachment 248938


I tried booking in with the local vets but they said they couldn't work on him. The nearest one that can do it is quite far away plus my mum doesn't drive.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 21, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I tried booking in with the local vets but they said they couldn't work on him. The nearest one that can do it is quite far away plus my mum doesn't drive.



Where are you located? We may be able to recommend a vet


----------



## DesertGirl (Aug 22, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I tried booking in with the local vets but they said they couldn't work on him. The nearest one that can do it is quite far away plus my mum doesn't drive.


Bus ride for two?? Kid, anyone who is as worried about their pet as you will make a fine keeper! So happy about that bookcase. Don’t worry about it being fancy or not. Remember torts in the wild live in DIRT! They’re not browsing Home & Garden magazine. (Get that light bulb changed right away).


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 22, 2018)

DesertGirl said:


> Bus ride for two?? Kid, anyone who is as worried about their pet as you will make a fine keeper! So happy about that bookcase. Don’t worry about it being fancy or not. Remember torts in the wild live in DIRT! They’re not browsing Home & Garden magazine. (Get that light bulb changed right away).


Thank you and I'm saving to get him a new light. I'm confused on what substitute I can do for the curly light.


----------



## DesertGirl (Aug 22, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> Thank you and I'm saving to get him a new light. I'm confused on what substitute I can do for the curly light.



Look for a spotlight with UVB. UVB is the part of the light, or spectrum, that has all the good stuff that they, and we humans, need. Vitamin D and lots of other stuff for good health and shell development. Here’s an example from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XFKH7HC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

NOTE: Do NOT buy this brand. Burned out within 2 weeks. They are all pretty pricey in my opinion and you’ll need several every year. Don’t fret. Keep reading. 

Since my tort spends her days outside, I do not run a special bulb. I have a 100 watt spotlight in her indoor tank for warmth. It’s about 12-15 inches above her favorite basking light. These are not as expensive as those UVB bulbs so if you can spend a half hour a day or so outside with him, he’ll be just fine. If you miss a day or two, don’t worry. He won’t drop dead. 

NEVER take your eyes off him while outside. They can teleport! In the blink of an eye, they can be on the other side of the yard and into mischief! 

Best wishes!


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 22, 2018)

DesertGirl said:


> Look for a spotlight with UVB. UVB is the part of the light, or spectrum, that has all the good stuff that they, and we humans, need. Vitamin D and lots of other stuff for good health and shell development. Here’s an example from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XFKH7HC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> ...


I know Komodo is a good brand but do you this these are a trusted brand and/or has good UVB lights. https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/komodo-...yPPQ_rPhms2h7gh7cGkaAsuDEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Many thanks, Max and his owner. =]


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 22, 2018)

DesertGirl said:


> Look for a spotlight with UVB. UVB is the part of the light, or spectrum, that has all the good stuff that they, and we humans, need. Vitamin D and lots of other stuff for good health and shell development. Here’s an example from Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XFKH7HC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> ...


And I live in the UK so the weather is getting colder, any advice?


----------



## DesertGirl (Aug 22, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I know Komodo is a good brand but do you this these are a trusted brand and/or has good UVB lights. https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/komodo-...yPPQ_rPhms2h7gh7cGkaAsuDEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Many thanks, Max and his owner. =]



I don’t personally know this brand, but read those reviews. One positive one very negative. Note the low price. This is a UVA only bulb. If it was a UVB, it would be much more expensive. That Komodo would work for heat but would not replicate the benefits of real sunlight. That’s what you’re trying to do. That’s the UVB. Britain is much colder and wetter than the desert outside Las Vegas where we live. Be sure to read all the care sheets posted in this forum. There are many, many different kinds of torts so you want to learn about your specific shell baby.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 23, 2018)

DesertGirl said:


> I don’t personally know this brand, but read those reviews. One positive one very negative. Note the low price. This is a UVA only bulb. If it was a UVB, it would be much more expensive. That Komodo would work for heat but would not replicate the benefits of real sunlight. That’s what you’re trying to do. That’s the UVB. Britain is much colder and wetter than the desert outside Las Vegas where we live. Be sure to read all the care sheets posted in this forum. There are many, many different kinds of torts so you want to learn about your specific shell baby.



The reviews for that basking bulb on Amazon UK are terrible! They seem to last a month and then blow! 

As DesertGirl says, this bulb doesn’t emit UVB so you will still need a separate basking bulb - the tube variety not the small compact bulbs that hurt tortoise eyes.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 23, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> And I live in the UK so the weather is getting colder, any advice?



I am in the UK too. The weather is starting to cool after our glorious summer. Whereabouts are you (a county is close enough for me to work with)?

The key to coping as the days shorten is to may sure the lighting is bright and to make sure the change in temperature outside doesn’t affect temperatures in the enclosure - particularly overnight. 

If your tort gets too cold overnight then it will take too long to warm up and get going in the mornings. Torts do seem to be aware of changing light levels even when they are kept indoors. You may need an extra light to make things brighter - just an ordinary fluorescent or LED lamp would do it without affecting temperatures. 

Use timers on your lights to keep them on for 12-14 hours a day as you are trying to pretend it is still summer!

At night you may also need a Ceramic Heat Emitter. A CHE gives off heat without light and must be used with a thermostat. You can leave it running 24/7 as the thermostat ensures that it only cuts in when temperatures dip below the set level.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 25, 2018)

UPDATE!
1)Cleaned out Max's enclosure by my self. Took me like 1 hour on the tank itself and like 30 minutes on his rocks. -3- No one helped me and it took ages so I feel mentally and physically tired. Plus I took out his light until I can find a better one (hopefully soon) and I keep asking my mum when she get paid but she doesn't tell me or I'm too quiet. I need her to buy it since it is a necessary but she is too busy rather talking to her boyfriend in real life or on the phone. -3-


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 25, 2018)

I found a good light (new type) it is a type T5 tube but I think incorrect size (I'll need to check the enclosure) it is affordable but it has no reviews yet.

Link: https://www.reptilecentre.com/zoo-med-t5ho-reptisun-100-30cm-15w_p31019537.htm


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 25, 2018)

I was reading this forum about coco coir in the UK and they recommended this: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...&ranSiteID=TnL5HPStwNw-27QuzCoeKEZ1izSRTdiOTg

So happy. =]


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 25, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I was reading this forum about coco coir in the UK and they recommended this: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...&ranSiteID=TnL5HPStwNw-27QuzCoeKEZ1izSRTdiOTg
> 
> So happy. =]


It's probably cheaper from Amazon... Especially if there isn't a picture of a reptile on it (which always inflates the price)

eg https://www.amazon.co.uk/Natures-Footprint-650g-Coconut-Coir/dp/B007US3HOQ/


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 25, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I was reading this forum about coco coir in the UK and they recommended this: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...&ranSiteID=TnL5HPStwNw-27QuzCoeKEZ1izSRTdiOTg
> 
> So happy. =]


It's probably cheaper from Amazon... Especially if there isn't a picture of a reptile on it (which always inflates the price)

eg https://www.amazon.co.uk/Natures-Footprint-650g-Coconut-Coir/dp/B007US3HOQ/


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 26, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> It's probably cheaper from Amazon... Especially if there isn't a picture of a reptile on it (which always inflates the price)
> 
> eg https://www.amazon.co.uk/Natures-Footprint-650g-Coconut-Coir/dp/B007US3HOQ/


Thank you. I had a spending spree on petsathome. I'm going to ask my dad to give me my £100 early so I can afford his stuff quicker and I can not have my pocket money for the rest of the 9 weeks. So I decided to buy stuff for Max and my dog.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 29, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> The reviews for that basking bulb on Amazon UK are terrible! They seem to last a month and then blow!
> 
> As DesertGirl says, this bulb doesn’t emit UVB so you will still need a separate basking bulb - the tube variety not the small compact bulbs that hurt tortoise eyes.


I found this cheap bulb but with good reviews and I am in desperate need of a basking light. I don't know is it worth it?


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 29, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I found this cheap bulb but with good reviews and I am in desperate need of a basking light. I don't know is it worth it?


http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/sun-glo-basking-lamp-r25-150w--(in-store)


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 29, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> It's probably cheaper from Amazon... Especially if there isn't a picture of a reptile on it (which always inflates the price)
> 
> eg https://www.amazon.co.uk/Natures-Footprint-650g-Coconut-Coir/dp/B007US3HOQ/


I found a better one with "100% positive feedback" said by eBay. https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/400653436195?chn=ps I think this is better! DD


----------



## vladimir (Aug 29, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I found a better one with "100% positive feedback" said by eBay. https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/400653436195?chn=ps I think this is better! DD


I would avoid that one, as it does not appear to have a ceramic light fixture


You want one with ceramic around the socket to withstand the high heat


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 29, 2018)

vladimir said:


> I would avoid that one, as it does not appear to have a ceramic light fixture
> 
> 
> You want one with ceramic around the socket to withstand the high heat


Know any good ones with ceramic and a night one?


----------



## vladimir (Aug 29, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> Know any good ones with ceramic and a night one?



I'm not sure what's available in the UK, but you want one with a socket made of ceramic, like this:







That will withstand the high heat from the bulbs and won't melt under prolonged use.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 29, 2018)

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/arcadia-ceramic-fix


http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...lamp-holder-with-silicone-cable-(online-only)

Important: This holder must hang. Do not use the clamp as it is a fire risk!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Reptile-Vivarium-Clamp-Lamps-White/dp/B008E5JU8Q/


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 30, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/arcadia-ceramic-fix
> 
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/whitepython-ceramic-lamp-holder-with-silicone-cable-(online-only)
> ...


The Petsathome one has really bad ratings but the Amazon one looks good. If I get the Amazon one I'll have to get both bulbs and a stand though. Which is a bit pricey. Any advice on how to earn money? Plus school is starting next week :I .


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 30, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> The Petsathome one has really bad ratings but the Amazon one looks good. If I get the Amazon one I'll have to get both bulbs and a stand though. Which is a bit pricey. Any advice on how to earn money? Plus school is starting next week :I .



For a 13 y/o girl, my advice is to not worry about earning money right now and just focus on school. That's what I told my kids anyway. If they needed to raise money for something they wanted, I paid them to do extra stuff around the house, or the neighbors invited them to babysit. Enclosures can be relatively fun, easy, and cheap to construct. No sense in buying an expensive one off-the-shelf. See if someone can help you build one. As far as lights and other accessories... I get some really good deals from folks selling them on CraigsList from time to time. I bought another CHE from someone last week and only paid $5 for it. Works fine.


----------



## Minority2 (Aug 30, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> The Petsathome one has really bad ratings but the Amazon one looks good. If I get the Amazon one I'll have to get both bulbs and a stand though. Which is a bit pricey. Any advice on how to earn money? Plus school is starting next week :I .



I was never given any allowances when I was younger. I used to work unofficially at my local fish/reptile pet store as a child. My grandmother, a retired seamstress, used to be the local babysitter of the neighborhood we lived in so there was no money to made there. I've found that many local brick and mortar businesses would appreciate and gladly hire local part-time help for a fixed wage. You gain experience, knowledge, and references for any future job searches.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 31, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> For a 13 y/o girl, my advice is to not worry about earning money right now and just focus on school. That's what I told my kids anyway. If they needed to raise money for something they wanted, I paid them to do extra stuff around the house, or the neighbors invited them to babysit. Enclosures can be relatively fun, easy, and cheap to construct. No sense in buying an expensive one off-the-shelf. See if someone can help you build one. As far as lights and other accessories... I get some really good deals from folks selling them on CraigsList from time to time. I bought another CHE from someone last week and only paid $5 for it. Works fine.


As a starter job do you recommend working weekends? I know the maximum hours I can work are 2 hours on weekends and Sundays and 5 hours on weekends. I was wondering about pet sitting but I'd have to ask people I know (obviously) I might ask my grandma one day if she needed help when she is out because she has a Jack Russel. I get £2 when I walk my grandma's dog. Maybe I'll get £5 or £10 if I look after her for about 4-5 hours? I was thinking about working in the local shops but I'm pretty unsocial and quite bad at cleaning. But I can learn. I always wanted a job when I turned 13 and I don't know why. It just seems fun. Also if I start saving early I can afford my dream house heh. Saving is hard for me but I'm trying to be more mature for my age so I don't end up doing something stupid later on, like start drugs. Sorry for this long message I just want to prove to my family that I can be mature. It is hard with hormones because some days I kick off and cry. Which I know is unacceptable. So *my choices*: *Pet sit* or work at a *local shop*. Unless I can work at a *local pet shop*! THAT WILL BE FANTASTIC. I would love to work at Petsathome! I might even get a staff discount! :O This will be amazing. I'm so excited to start working. Plus it will look good on my future college applications and job applications.


----------



## Big Charlie (Aug 31, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> As a starter job do you recommend working weekends? I know the maximum hours I can work are 2 hours on weekends and Sundays and 5 hours on weekends. I was wondering about pet sitting but I'd have to ask people I know (obviously) I might ask my grandma one day if she needed help when she is out because she has a Jack Russel. I get £2 when I walk my grandma's dog. Maybe I'll get £5 or £10 if I look after her for about 4-5 hours? I was thinking about working in the local shops but I'm pretty unsocial and quite bad at cleaning. But I can learn. I always wanted a job when I turned 13 and I don't know why. It just seems fun. Also if I start saving early I can afford my dream house heh. Saving is hard for me but I'm trying to be more mature for my age so I don't end up doing something stupid later on, like start drugs. Sorry for this long message I just want to prove to my family that I can be mature. It is hard with hormones because some days I kick off and cry. Which I know is unacceptable. So *my choices*: *Pet sit* or work at a *local shop*. Unless I can work at a *local pet shop*! THAT WILL BE FANTASTIC. I would love to work at Petsathome! I might even get a staff discount! :O This will be amazing. I'm so excited to start working. Plus it will look good on my future college applications and job applications.


Is it legal where you are to work at a shop? Where I am in the US, you can't get a job in a shop until you are 16 and then you need the consent of your school. However, working for people in your neighborhood is fine. Pet sitting is a great idea. I got a mailer from a local girl who is offering pet sitting. You could go door to door handing them out so people will know who you are.


----------



## Minority2 (Aug 31, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> Is it legal where you are to work at a shop? Where I am in the US, you can't get a job in a shop until you are 16 and then you need the consent of your school. However, working for people in your neighborhood is fine. Pet sitting is a great idea. I got a mailer from a local girl who is offering pet sitting. You could go door to door handing them out so people will know who you are.



No I wasn't legal, hence the fixed wage remark. I grew in California (Millennial) and managed to work in various establishments without needing such consent. It really depends on who you know and how you well you network with others. 

The key is balance. To not overexert yourself. Keep up with your grades in school and find a part-time job that you can handle with relative ease.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 31, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> As a starter job do you recommend working weekends? I know the maximum hours I can work are 2 hours on weekends and Sundays and 5 hours on weekends. I was wondering about pet sitting but I'd have to ask people I know (obviously) I might ask my grandma one day if she needed help when she is out because she has a Jack Russel. I get £2 when I walk my grandma's dog. Maybe I'll get £5 or £10 if I look after her for about 4-5 hours? I was thinking about working in the local shops but I'm pretty unsocial and quite bad at cleaning. But I can learn. I always wanted a job when I turned 13 and I don't know why. It just seems fun. Also if I start saving early I can afford my dream house heh. Saving is hard for me but I'm trying to be more mature for my age so I don't end up doing something stupid later on, like start drugs. Sorry for this long message I just want to prove to my family that I can be mature. It is hard with hormones because some days I kick off and cry. Which I know is unacceptable. So *my choices*: *Pet sit* or work at a *local shop*. Unless I can work at a *local pet shop*! THAT WILL BE FANTASTIC. I would love to work at Petsathome! I might even get a staff discount! :O This will be amazing. I'm so excited to start working. Plus it will look good on my future college applications and job applications.



Well, I'm excited that you're excited. I worked a paper route after school and on weekends when I was 9. Did that for 2 years. Really taught me responsibility, customer service, and budgeting. Sucked in the winter though having to peddle papers over a 6 mile route on foot through a foot of snow or more.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 31, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> Is it legal where you are to work at a shop? Where I am in the US, you can't get a job in a shop until you are 16 and then you need the consent of your school. However, working for people in your neighborhood is fine. Pet sitting is a great idea. I got a mailer from a local girl who is offering pet sitting. You could go door to door handing them out so people will know who you are.


Great idea! I think you do have to be 16 though. I can try and go around my neighbourhood and ask but I'm still quite shy. So I will have to get my courage up! 


Minority2 said:


> No I wasn't legal, hence the fixed wage remark. I grew in California (Millennial) and managed to work in various establishments without needing such consent. It really depends on who you know and how you well you network with others.
> 
> The key is balance. To not overexert yourself. Keep up with your grades in school and find a part-time job that you can handle with relative ease.


I will try to keep my grades good but I find school so stressful. I once asked my mum could I go to an online school which would be best for me since I get so stressed in public school but she said no. I got quite upset because my current school has a lot of bad vibes and toxic people there. =[


Mizcreant said:


> Well, I'm excited that you're excited. I worked a paper route after school and on weekends when I was 9. Did that for 2 years. Really taught me responsibility, customer service, and budgeting. Sucked in the winter though having to peddle papers over a 6 mile route on foot through a foot of snow or more.


People suggested paper route but I can't ride a bike. I've always been too scared and I know I sound cowardly but the height just scares me (I'm small) and the practice to ride one is equally as scary.


----------



## Big Charlie (Aug 31, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> Great idea! I think you do have to be 16 though. I can try and go around my neighbourhood and ask but I'm still quite shy. So I will have to get my courage up!
> 
> I will try to keep my grades good but I find school so stressful. I once asked my mum could I go to an online school which would be best for me since I get so stressed in public school but she said no. I got quite upset because my current school has a lot of bad vibes and toxic people there. =[
> 
> People suggested paper route but I can't ride a bike. I've always been too scared and I know I sound cowardly but the height just scares me (I'm small) and the practice to ride one is equally as scary.


It is important to go to school for the socialization. You can't live your entire life online. You have to be out in the world and learn how to deal with people. Nearly everyone gets stressed by school.

If you go around the neighborhood, ask your mom to come with you. Print up something that tells what you will do so you don't have to remember everything. If you tell people you are trying to earn money so you can take care of your tortoise, I think they will respond favorably to that if they have animals.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 31, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> It is important to go to school for the socialization. You can't live your entire life online. You have to be out in the world and learn how to deal with people. Nearly everyone gets stressed by school.
> 
> If you go around the neighborhood, ask your mom to come with you. Print up something that tells what you will do so you don't have to remember everything. If you tell people you are trying to earn money so you can take care of your tortoise, I think they will respond favorably to that if they have animals.


I do sometimes socialize. If I do pet sitting I will be socializing. The reason why I dislike school so much is that I had negative experiences for the past two years I've been there. I'm going into year 9 (8th grade) and I've been so just argh! I now socializing is a key part of life but I've already screwed it up. I used to spend the last 2 or so years of primary school staying home on the laptop and making excuses to not join my ex-friends. I had and probably still have an addiction. I've done research into homeschooling. The good, the bad, the prices, the experience of others. The *key factor* for me is the freedom of working at your own speed. I've recently found it intimidating of others who are smarter. I even use Gramar.ly for my grammar... Who does that!?! Sometimes I feel so dumb. For the 2 years, I was at my high school, I had low esteem. I heard getting more friends will help you socialize. Well not for me. Year 8 (grade 7) I started being more weird and open... So, me hehe. I made some friends yet I never felt really happy. Even the girl who I told everything to. I felt like she was slowly nudging me out of her life. Sometimes I talk to childline for my problems... I even have insecurities that they will chat about me being weird or disturbing. And they are professionals! The first year of my high school I got bullied quite badly. Sometimes I feel like I have got depression (I know it's common and to stop feeling sorry for myself) I used to love acting... Until one day. My first time performing live in about 5 or so years. I felt so nervous to do it and I was stuttering until the filmed show and the actual show. It just wasn't the magic I always thought it would be. Then I realized I was looking after Max wrong. Which made me cry alone a few times (don't ask) I just felt so guilty. Then with school coming around affected my (already bad) sleeping cycle. Everyone says "Enjoy being a child" but enjoying it is hard. I am much happier at home than at school. Also, people at school say mean things (like all kids/teens do.) Once I heard someone say "Double concentration" to his friend. I had the *gut feeling *they were talking about me as I have an eye that is slightly off (just by a bit but I'm still self-conscious) I know explaining my current life isn't going to change the things in the past, but I hope this explains a little about me.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 31, 2018)

Update: On the *acting part. *I just got accepted into an acting workshop I applied for ages ago... Oh my gosh what am I going to do? I do like everything to do with acting apart from the performing live shows. But this is good social skills so...?


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 31, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I do sometimes socialize. If I do pet sitting I will be socializing. The reason why I dislike school so much is that I had negative experiences for the past two years I've been there. I'm going into year 9 (8th grade) and I've been so just argh! I now socializing is a key part of life but I've already screwed it up. I used to spend the last 2 or so years of primary school staying home on the laptop and making excuses to not join my ex-friends. I had and probably still have an addiction. I've done research into homeschooling. The good, the bad, the prices, the experience of others. The *key factor* for me is the freedom of working at your own speed. I've recently found it intimidating of others who are smarter. I even use Gramar.ly for my grammar... Who does that!?! Sometimes I feel so dumb. For the 2 years, I was at my high school, I had low esteem. I heard getting more friends will help you socialize. Well not for me. Year 8 (grade 7) I started being more weird and open... So, me hehe. I made some friends yet I never felt really happy. Even the girl who I told everything to. I felt like she was slowly nudging me out of her life. Sometimes I talk to childline for my problems... I even have insecurities that they will chat about me being weird or disturbing. And they are professionals! The first year of my high school I got bullied quite badly. Sometimes I feel like I have got depression (I know it's common and to stop feeling sorry for myself) I used to love acting... Until one day. My first time performing live in about 5 or so years. I felt so nervous to do it and I was stuttering until the filmed show and the actual show. It just wasn't the magic I always thought it would be. Then I realized I was looking after Max wrong. Which made me cry alone a few times (don't ask) I just felt so guilty. Then with school coming around affected my (already bad) sleeping cycle. Everyone says "Enjoy being a child" but enjoying it is hard. I am much happier at home than at school. Also, people at school say mean things (like all kids/teens do.) Once I heard someone say "Double concentration" to his friend. I had the *gut feeling *they were talking about me as I have an eye that is slightly off (just by a bit but I'm still self-conscious) I know explaining my current life isn't going to change the things in the past, but I hope this explains a little about me.


I do love acting, just the performing I'm not a big fan of being of social anxiety.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 31, 2018)

I also know I can try and boost my confidence in acting, though.


----------



## Minority2 (Aug 31, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I even use Gramar.ly for my grammar... Who does that!?! .



Many students use grammar correction programs in college. It's a common and helpful tool for school and work. 

Bullying is a serious issue, one that many schools in America have attempted to stop and change in recent years. Bullying cause physical and emotion trauma. These negative effects can change how a person develops. While it is hard to catch the majority, the people that do get caught are usually severely punished such as being expelled from their schools and shamed on social media. 

How is the anti-bullying policies in the United Kingdom? You should get your parents and the school involved if it indeed serious.

Your self confidence issues may require more help if you unable to find the support you seek from family, relatives, friends, and or teachers. Therapy, physical sports, extracurricular activities, positive social clubs, and hobbies are several options you can into.


----------



## MaxisMYtortoise (Aug 31, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> Many students use grammar correction programs in college. It's a common and helpful tool for school and work.
> 
> Bullying is a serious issue, one that many schools in America have attempted to stop and change in recent years. Bullying cause physical and emotion trauma. These negative effects can change how a person develops. While it is hard to catch the majority, the people that do get caught are usually severely punished such as being expelled from their schools and shamed on social media.
> 
> ...



I will call the "Therapy girl" T and the other girl B (The first letter of their names)
I can't speak for all of the UK. But the sad truth about my school is: I told them, nothing happened. I know stopping someone from bullying is hard but I told the school plenty of times with my sister and nothing happened. Literally saw hardly any improvements. Some might even say worse after a new girl came into the school. I did get this off-putting vibe about her but I can't judge a book on its covers, right? WRONG. B didn't speak to me much. Once embarrassed me in front of my old crush. AND I saw her and her friends once looking in a window when I was with T, I was talking to a teacher about my emotions. What topped the cake was the T and B started to be friends. I know I shouldn't get jealous but she was quite rude to me! I think I got a bit jealous of her looks though. =[ Once she did silently look at me, up and down. Which was unsettling.


----------



## Big Charlie (Sep 1, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I do love acting, just the performing I'm not a big fan of being of social anxiety.


some people find it easier to get in front of people when they are acting, because they aren't being themselves. Most people get very anxious when they have to perform in front of others. The more you do it, the less anxious it will make you feel.


----------



## Big Charlie (Sep 1, 2018)

MaxisMYtortoise said:


> I will call the "Therapy girl" T and the other girl B (The first letter of their names)
> I can't speak for all of the UK. But the sad truth about my school is: I told them, nothing happened. I know stopping someone from bullying is hard but I told the school plenty of times with my sister and nothing happened. Literally saw hardly any improvements. Some might even say worse after a new girl came into the school. I did get this off-putting vibe about her but I can't judge a book on its covers, right? WRONG. B didn't speak to me much. Once embarrassed me in front of my old crush. AND I saw her and her friends once looking in a window when I was with T, I was talking to a teacher about my emotions. What topped the cake was the T and B started to be friends. I know I shouldn't get jealous but she was quite rude to me! I think I got a bit jealous of her looks though. =[ Once she did silently look at me, up and down. Which was unsettling.


You are the age that was the most difficult for me. Remind yourself it isn't forever. Things will get better.


----------



## Tortface (Sep 12, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Where are you located? We may be able to recommend a vet


My RT’s are outside every other day several hrs in summer, but i need to purchase a uvb light for them. Are there different wattages, or. What is recommended?


----------



## Tortface (Sep 12, 2018)

Tortface said:


> My RT’s are outside every other day several hrs in summer, but i need to purchase a uvb light for them. Are there different wattages, or. What is recommended?


Ok , i am having trouble posting, navigating on this site...i apologize if im all over the place and not writing where i should be...I’ll get better..hopefully!


----------

